# Ak-47



## Kdeaze (Mar 27, 2007)

*I am growing Ak-47 for the first time. Are thier any "vets" with this strain. Im open to any advise. Thanks fellas!*


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 27, 2007)

i dont know what u mean by vets ... im growing the AK right now and just waiting for it to be warm out so i can toss her outside


----------



## Kdeaze (Mar 28, 2007)

"Vets" meaning veterans aka experienced grower. But yeah man keep me posted on how that goes Im definetly interested in this strain thanks to the superb smoke! Have you grown AK-47 indoors before?*


----------



## socal420girl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey Kdeaze -

I'm not a "vet" by any means, but I've got one ready for harvest in 10 days or so...

I'm at the end of my first grow, which includes one AK47 (along with 2 Morning Star).  I got her as a clone from a local co-op on December 10 - vegged for almost 2 months.   I put her into flower February 4, so she's at 54 days right now.  She stinks pretty bad!!  I can't wait to harvest and partake!! 

I'm growing indoors, using 3.3 gallon pots, FoxFarm Ocean Forest soil and FoxFarm nutes.   In comparison to the Morning Star, the AK47 seemed to be less "needy".  She bushed out quite a bit and I was relieved to see that the longer in flower, the more she filled out with buds.     

I'd be happy to post some pics if you're interested...  

Good luck with your AK47 grow!


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 31, 2007)

socal420girl said:
			
		

> Hey Kdeaze -
> 
> I'm not a "vet" by any means, but I've got one ready for harvest in 10 days or so...
> 
> ...



I wouldn't mind seeing some pics if possible, trying to choose my next strain wisely.  Looking for a high yielder with good content just to have two plants be huge instead of a buncha of medium ones


----------



## socal420girl (Mar 31, 2007)

Dizoelio:  Here are a few pics of my AK47.  She's 54 days in flower in these pics (taken yesterday), so I've got another 10 days or so to go...  I think   hehe


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 31, 2007)

no i have never grown in before ..


----------



## Kdeaze (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow Socal beautiful pics of the AK! I would like to see pics of your other strain as well. By the way, those plants look healthy as well. Im growing my AK hydroponically so I get about a half inch to an inch a day. And yeah they even stink in veg growth! Great grow keep me posted on how they look and smoke. Happy growing!


----------



## Kdeaze (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah you wanna wait a little longer than 10 days or at least until most of those inseminated hairs turn brownish red.


----------



## Kdeaze (Mar 31, 2007)

whats the stats of the plant socal? how tall? yield? holla at  ya boi


----------



## socal420girl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey Kdeaze...  Thanks for the props on the pictures.  As for the stats, she's 28 inches right now.  There wasn't really much growth in the flower stage, but she grew 20 inches during veg.  As for the yield, I have no idea yet.  The Big Book of Buds says it'll yield about 500 g per square meter, based on a minimum of 600 watts per meter.  I guess I'll find out in another couple of weeks!!  

As for my other two plants - the Morning Star -  I posted a thread in the strains forum quizzing if anybody knows anything about it.  A moderator moved it to the Marijuana Bud Pictures forum, so you can check it out there.

Good luck with your hydro AK47 grow!!


----------



## Kdeaze (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow they said Ak-47 was supposed to get 3 times as big for flowering...shocking! What kind out lights did you use for flowering? I have some big bud germinating now I'll keep you posted. They say big bud has record yields under optimal condition so I'll see what thats like.


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 1, 2007)

socal420girl said:
			
		

> Dizoelio:  Here are a few pics of my AK47.  She's 54 days in flower in these pics (taken yesterday), so I've got another 10 days or so to go...  I think   hehe




Wow she's hot... if I was a plant she'd be my wife lol... Good job !  I'm going to have to try out that ak-47 asap


----------



## Topflite (Apr 1, 2007)

those pic look wonderful, just got some AK to start me second grow


----------



## walter (Jul 19, 2007)

Those Are Nice Pics Buddy,, Brings Me Back To The Old Girls


----------

